# Masdevallia ignea



## orchidmaven (Jun 28, 2009)

The Masdevallia peak season was late along with everything else here in the Pacific Northwest due to our usual cool weather. Non the less because of the Andean like weather this spring we had a bumper crop of great Masdevallia ignea. Hope you like our bench full of gorgeous blooms! Many of these are from our own seedlings that have been selected. One recent AM/AOS award that I will post later.

Theresa 

http://www.hillsviewgardens.com


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh, my! What a spectacular sight!


----------



## paphreek (Jun 28, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!:drool:


----------



## arcticshaun (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow, that's quite a display. 

Shaun


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 28, 2009)

Good lord!!! Incredible spectation!!! Amazing colour!!! :clap:


----------



## Hera (Jun 28, 2009)

Wish I didn't kill these in record time. They are to die for!


----------



## Hien (Jun 28, 2009)

So gorgeous, did'nt I see a whole bunch of :drool: veitchiana in the background as well?


----------



## orchidmaven (Jun 28, 2009)

Hien said:


> So gorgeous, did'nt I see a whole bunch of :drool: veitchiana in the background as well?



Yep,

Theresa


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh, my goodness. You really should learn how to grow and flower these! :wink:


----------



## Elena (Jun 28, 2009)

What a wonderful sight


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 28, 2009)

:clap: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 28, 2009)

OMG, what a sight!!!! :clap::drool:


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 29, 2009)

all those igneas and none for sale?

* - i'd probably kill it anyhow


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 30, 2009)

a dream!!!!! 

Unfortunately they do not like my environment at all  ! Jean


----------



## P-chan (Jun 30, 2009)

I need to pick my jaw up off the floor! There are no words that could describe my thoughts right now.


----------



## Delego (Jun 30, 2009)

I think this is such an inspiring picture- I could almost imagine myself there observing each and every one. Thanks for Sharing.


----------

